# Test Drive 2008 f-250 6.4--WOW!!!



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

At 12:15 today I got out of the most wonderful truck I ever laid eyes on.I have owned nothing but GMC trucks since I was a kid but GM is about to have there Ass handed to them if the new pickups don't look and perform like the new Super Duty.The Diesel is so quiet it sounds like a gasser.20 inch rims,duel pipes in rear and this monster sits so high off the ground your wife will need a ladder to get into it.I cannot say enough good this of what I saw and drove today about this truck.The inside is a real mans TRUCK.The dash is laid out so you can read everything and no waiting to start this new engine.Just get in and turn the key.So many good things to say even at a price of $46k.Go test drive one yourself you will be very happy you did!.

Glenn


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

wow, sounds nice

Only thing, I didnt know they were hitting the lots already. Ill have to keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

ive also been waiting to drive one no dealer around here has one though. I did drive one of dodges new 6.7 the other day. The engine was quit and had good power but the new trans didn't impress me to much. Got on it and it red lined for like 5 sec's until i let off the throttle.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Settle down boy.. seams like you getting a little too excited..

You must be saying the Duramax has always been better because it was quite, when you say "The Diesel is so quiet it sounds like a gasser".
20 inch rims are better... when you have to replace the tires? Have you prices a 20" E rated tire latly? Obviously not, you better refinance your house.
Sits so high off the ground your wife will need a ladder to get into it. Is that a good thing. No thanks I'm not climbing my self into my truck and sliding off my seat to the ground.
The inside is a real mans TRUCK.( hey guys, I guess we all drive girls trucks!)
The dash is laid out so you can read everything and no waiting to start this new engine. Hmm...I can read everything, I graduated 6th grade. And the Duramax has had fast acting glow plugs and there is no wait, I can hardly see the light flash with the little glow plug.

Sorry man, I just have to read this and say.. Is this a joke. There are other things that are not to my liking with the new Ford... like twin turbos and still not enough head studs, one of the biggest dollar issues Ford had had with the 6.0. O yeah.. Stay away from the first year production, It may be OK, but if history repeats itself, it won't..you'll be sure to find improvements next year on it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

And besides all the hype... Ford is sueing Navistar over the engines anyway. I will sure wait till Ford gets a new engine to work over the long haul. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

What's up with you GM guys? You can't let this guy enjoy his experience? Sounds like truck envy to me. My goodness....:crying:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

they are not all that high. You must just be real short. lol

Heres a pic:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sweetpete;361797 said:


> What's up with you GM guys? You can't let this guy enjoy his experience? Sounds like truck envy to me. My goodness....:crying:


No kidding! this thread is juicy with envy! I am ecxited to see the new truck. I really hope that it turns out to be a sucess. Quite honestly, we need to hope any sucess on all american car companies as they are all in pretty bad shape. I would hate to be fighting over the next forign fullsize.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Just another turd from ford! Heard they were bringing back the 7.3, NOT! Actually that's the best diesel motor ford has and epa drove it away.
Ford is scrambling and praying right now that the 6.4 will hold up, but like I said earlier just another turd from ford!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

kysnowman;361907 said:


> Heard they were bringing back the 7.3, NOT!


That is not funny.:realmad:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

All that was is a rant from a dodge ctd owner. They are very nice trucks, just the front still is kinda weird. Very nicely done by Ford. I do hope that the 6.4 pans out good for them. Their company is slowly getting worse and they need something like this to help them. But if this 6.4 has the same issues as the early 6.0, then who knows the fate of Ford and their trucks. I will definatly test drive one to compare it to the new 2500/3500 HD. The twin turbo should be sweet, with lower spool up times and a lower torque curve and be able to make more power higher in the rpm band. I say kudos to Ford!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweetpete;361797 said:


> What's up with you GM guys? You can't let this guy enjoy his experience? Sounds like truck envy to me. My goodness....:crying:


yeah no kiddin thats the first thing i thought when i read yaz's childish ass response.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Those Chevy guys are so sad that their redesign turned out hidious, and need to vent their anger, even though this truck is really "The Man.", as some would call it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ill agree the new chevys are hidious.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I guess I had a bad a day at work... lol

Realy I'm happy they are making somthing you liked.. really I am. You should have saw me beat the crud out of a Toyota sales rep at the motorcycle show this weekend. He was raving how this new full size Toyota was so much stonger than the american full size trucks and it has full box frame up front under the front. That all I had to hear. I asked him point blank so if the box frame is so great why is that they don't use it in the back  umm it so the bed flexes... too rigid is not good for a truck. Realy? And then he said you can even put a plow on this without any plow prep package... hmm. So what's the front GVW he didn't know, I had to show him the door sticker..I forget what it was , but it was pritty low.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ill tell you what if toyota steps up their game and makes a true full size hd truck, the american truck companys will have there hands full for sure. until that they are nothing but grocery getter pickups.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

I agree look what they already did to the car market.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

have you seen the 2008 f 450 pickup????? holy crap, gotta be the heaviest rated factory pickup of the big four ever.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Yaz;361768 said:


> Settle down boy.. seams like you getting a little too excited..
> 
> You must be saying the Duramax has always been better because it was quite, when you say "The Diesel is so quiet it sounds like a gasser".
> 20 inch rims are better... when you have to replace the tires? Have you prices a 20" E rated tire latly? Obviously not, you better refinance your house.
> ...


are you having a bad day?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;362004 said:


> ill tell you what if toyota steps up their game and makes a true full size hd truck, the american truck companys will have there hands full for sure. until that they are nothing but grocery getter pickups.


don't forget, toyota is an american truck company..... i do agree with what you you said though


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Jay brown;362077 said:


> don't forget, toyota is an american truck company..... i do agree with what you you said though


Makeing a truck in America does not make you a american truck company, when the profits all go to Japan.

And before someone says it, no I am not a hater who only likes american cars and trucks. I acutally plan to buy a Subaru WRX in the next few months, which last I checked, was still Japonese.

The new SDs look better in person then they did in the photos. I am impressed with them and have read many, many good things about them in many diffrent publications. Hopefully the 6.4 goes over well because I plan to pick up a new truck in about 2-3 years so they better have whatever bugs are in them worked out by then.

Back to the tundra, I saw it at the bike show also, the interior was nice, tipical toytota quality, but outside the truck was ugly as hell. The front looked like a big egg, to round trying to hard to look like a big boys truck. I'll stick with the companys who have been building trucks for 80 years (GM, Ford, Dodge) and let the homeowners keep there titans and tundras.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Jay brown;362074 said:


> are you having a bad day?


Maybe...Are cramps contagious? lol

Maybe it's just the lack of snow...:yow!: Sorry.. I usually try to be helpful, It's not personal.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

VBigFord20;362091 said:


> Makeing a truck in America does not make you a american truck company, when the profits all go to Japan.
> 
> And before someone says it, no I am not a hater who only likes american cars and trucks. I acutally plan to buy a Subaru WRX in the next few months, which last I checked, was still Japonese.
> 
> ...


where does the profit go from the duramax (izzui) motors? what about dodge, are they 51% owned by mercades? does that make them foreign? someday everything will be so mixed up no one will know where anything comes from.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Actually the Duramax 6.6 is owned by GM themselves. The 7.8 Duramax put in the 6500 and up is isuzu.

Back to the topic of the 6.4, I think it should be a good motor for Ford. I hope it works out better than the 6.0 did. I owned one and it was decent but did have a few problems. Regardless when the local dealer starts getting them, I'll take one for a test drive and see how it stacks up to the D-Max.


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*Love my (older) Fords*

I have been thinking about this for a while, and as most know I do not comment that often.
Although Ford had a big NASTY with the 6.0 I would have figured they would stick to it and work out the bugs. 
Now to switch to the 6.4 is going to kill there business. Didn't Ford just borrow a butt load of money to get the company back on its feet? 
I have been a Ford truck man for years, but at this point, with an aging fleet I'm seriously looking at the OTHER TWO.
Why would I want to buy a Ford made between 2003 and 2007? If I want another Gasser I will.
If I want a diesel it is going to be Cummins or the Duramax. No ifs, and or Butts.

Ford :crying: I'll see youin 5 to 7 years, it really is too bad.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

To out-sideman!
Everybody thanks ford is going to the crapper with the sales of there new vehicles down. Which is true the sales are terrible, but what keeps ford afloat is there finance department. I don't no the exact number but I will be willing to bet 90% of new vehicle sales are financed through ford. So if Joe blow buys a 50K truck with average credit, and 7or 8 percent interest rate over 6 years that's alot of money in fords pocket, not to mention late fees and what ever else they can tack on.
With out Ford finance they would be belly up right now!


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Yaz;361768 said:


> Settle down boy.. seams like you getting a little too excited..
> 
> You must be saying the Duramax has always been better because it was quite, when you say "The Diesel is so quiet it sounds like a gasser".
> 20 inch rims are better... when you have to replace the tires? Have you prices a 20" E rated tire latly? Obviously not, you better refinance your house.
> ...


I don't understand why people get so worked up over what someone else wants to drive.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

kysnowman;362135 said:


> To out-sideman!
> Everybody thanks ford is going to the crapper with the sales of there new vehicles down. Which is true the sales are terrible, but what keeps ford afloat is there finance department. I don't no the exact number but I will be willing to bet 90% of new vehicle sales are financed through ford. So if Joe blow buys a 50K truck with average credit, and 7or 8 percent interest rate over 6 years that's alot of money in fords pocket, not to mention late fees and what ever else they can tack on.
> With out Ford finance they would be belly up right now!


plus they own a rental car company and other stuff too imsure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

VBigFord20;362091 said:


> Makeing a truck in America does not make you a american truck company, when the profits all go to Japan.


Where does all the payroll money go? To Americans.  They just aren't UAW members and that's where this whole argument starts.

The whole buy American thing is so stupid and pointless it's laughable that anybody even spouts that BS anymore. If the 'American' car mfg's want market share, then build some fricking cars and trucks that are high quality and people want instead of making junk and making Ford truck owners alpha and beta testers for a POS engine.

Competition is good for everybody, so I hope another car mfg starts making a full size truck that will make Ford, Dodge, and GM better in the long run.

As for the new Fords, I'll wait a year or two before buying one. If I need a pickup, I'll find a used one and do what needs to be done to make it a work truck. If I need a 550\5500 style, I'll more than likely go with a GMC 5500.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yaz;361768 said:


> Settle down boy.. seams like you getting a little too excited..
> 
> You must be saying the Duramax has always been better because it was quite, when you say "The Diesel is so quiet it sounds like a gasser".
> 20 inch rims are better... when you have to replace the tires? Have you prices a 20" E rated tire latly? Obviously not, you better refinance your house.
> ...


Sounds to me like the Chevy Owner may be a little worried Ford is putting out a truck that might be ::GASP::: better!!! wesport
just playing Yaz......in regards to the toyota issue, my F-150 has full box frame all around with the exception of right under the front of the cab for fuel lines and filter etc....how can he say its a bad idea? ill bet my 1/2 ton holds up better than anything they can sell


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

BlueLine Ent;362563 said:


> Sounds to me like the Chevy Owner may be a little worried *Ford is putting out a truck that might be ::GASP::: better*!!! wesport
> just playing Yaz......in regards to the toyota issue, my F-150 has full box frame all around with the exception of right under the front of the cab for fuel lines and filter etc....how can he say its a bad idea? ill bet my 1/2 ton holds up better than anything they can sell


Ford ALREADY puts out a truck that is *BETTER* than chevy. More HP. Higher payload capacity Higher towing rate. Ford will trump the "limp" truck of the year with the new F series design. The ONLY reason chevy won this year was beacuse there was nothing else running against it.LOL,LOL Kinda like when Detroit was awarded superbowl 40, no one else wanted it, so Detroit got to host it. Just a false sense of a accomplishment; enjoy it while you can, GM, it won't last long.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

THe Ford dealer I bought my F550's from told me Ford couldn't make the 6.0 meet the new emissions stds with the new ultra low sulfur diesel and still make any horsepower without more reliability issues. Their only option was to increase cubic inches and add the xtra turbo to make hp and tork like chevy and dawdge. I agree with the statement about it may take some time to work the bugs out.... twin turbos--- that's alota heat on other componenets. The new scrubber is supposedly a crappy design also. Much harder and expensive to service compared to the others... This is all dealer info; I've yet to even see one.


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you all still talking about them junky furds.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Heres a video I found off of dieselplace.com about the '08 Strokers

http://www.motorcraftservice.com/vdirs/training/retail/6.4L_diesel_maintenance/superduty.html


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

Very kewl!!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I actually just saw the new F450 Crew Cab Dually this last weekend. And let me tell you what a bad a** truck. For all you guys out there bashing the 6.0, my truck just turned 14 months old and I just broke 40,000 miles with both hi-way and plowing. NOT a single problem yet. It out tows and out races my two other 7.3 : engines period. I would never go back.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;362294 said:


> Where does all the payroll money go? To Americans.  They just aren't UAW members and that's where this whole argument starts.
> 
> The whole buy American thing is so stupid and pointless it's laughable that anybody even spouts that BS anymore. If the 'American' car mfg's want market share, then build some fricking cars and trucks that are high quality and people want instead of making junk and making Ford truck owners alpha and beta testers for a POS engine.
> 
> ...


How is the buy American thing stupid and pointless? I like that Toyota has factorys in the US, sure the end profits go back to Japan but look at all the money that stays here in the USA, workers starting from the planning, construction of the plants to the line workers who build the product. 
I hate that GM and DC build trucks in Mexico and Canada when they should be made in the US. If they all built in the states, the labor end of the products will cost the same for all brands so price would still be close to each other.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

scuba875;362150 said:


> I don't understand why people get so worked up over what someone else wants to drive.


Actually I was stating helpful information and razing him a little bit. I don't understand why people get so worked up over what someone else wants to write.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

VBigFord20;362091 said:


> Makeing a truck in America does not make you a american truck company, when the profits all go to Japan.


Do you also say that Walmart is a terrible company because they get all their products from China......even though the profits stay here in America with an American company??.....


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm sure the new Ford is a great truck. It is supposed to be. But I am getting sick of the same old BS from the American truck manufacturers. It doesn't matter which one you get, you are going to run into loads of trouble. It's like you drive off the lot knowing that you're going to spend more maintaining the truck than you are purchasing it. I would absolutely LOVE to see a Japanese manufacturer (Toyota, Nissan, or Honda) with a 3/4 and 1 ton truck. They are complete idiots for not competing in this market. Toyota keeps making the news with the number of cars they sell and whatnot, so in order to be competitive, they have to make a REAL truck! I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

You have to be mental to think you'll save money on maintaining your jap crap.
I have had one and changing your tran fluid every 15k miles, gear oil every 20k miles,
oh ya There extended coolant the great toyota red every 25k miles.
Lashing your vavles evry 50-60k miles, the transmission every 30Kmiles which arent stocked in the USA.
Just keep on dreaming they make a good product.
I know better, My wife bought one and I thought she did good at first. after the second year and after paying over $7k in parts and manitance that werent covered under warranty.
That great toyota quailty is far more expensive then I can afford.
Before you cry everyone can make a lemon.
Everyone I have met online (over 130) owners with the same model has had the exact same issue's.
But toyota claimed its all driver error and This is the first time that issue has been reported to us. B.S.

So think what you want and read your magazine that are against U.S. companys.

I like ford trucks I just don't like there crappy transmission's that fail.
Oh wait thats a jap mazda transmission, I guess I know why they fail now.


----------



## 3vforme (Jan 26, 2007)

There is an 08 on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008-FORD-F350-SUPERCAB-FX4-4X4-DIESEL-NOT-A-2007_W0QQitemZ280076793794QQihZ018QQcategoryZ39416QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not really sure I like that truck on Ebay....I liked the F-450 pics but maybe I will need some time...


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

F-450s on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...ryZ39416QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ryZ39416QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Here we f*cking go again, another thread that will turn into " my Dodge is better because it has a cupholder in it" or "my chevy is the coolest because of the taillights". Everybody shut the f*ck up and let this guy talk about his test drive. Some of us want to hear about the new trucks and what features they have, not just talk about how it will never be as good as what others are driving.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

Epic Lawn Care;365486 said:


> Here we f*cking go again, another thread that will turn into " my Dodge is better because it has a cupholder in it" or "my chevy is the coolest because of the taillights". Everybody shut the f*ck up and let this guy talk about his test drive. Some of us want to hear about the new trucks and what features they have, not just talk about how it will never be as good as what others are driving.


at least someone is thinking in here.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Funny how fast people have to justify there trucks ability. I have owned all of the big three. My gmc gasser was a good truck, my 02 w/cummins was a joke( [email protected] 39,000m ,injector & lift [email protected] 32,000m New front @35,000m ) Junk, wouldn't warranty trans or frontend told me it was still Good!!!! Lost my a** in one year. Went to ford got a 03 350 gasser no problems. I was going to order an 07 SD at the end of the run but the dealer called me in november to say all 07 orders we cancelled. Ford was pushing the 08 out early, they couldn't tell me anything about the 350's only info was on 450's . I had to find a truck that fit my needs off the lot. Not too many reg cab v-10's out there, had to get an XL. Great truck , I love it! ( the v-10 is $600 option, same mpg as my 5.4, I can buy alot of gas w/ the $5,400 I save over the diesel ) I didn't want a first year truck especially since I had never seen one in person. It's hard for me to throw down that money and order a truck from a picture! I am glad to hear that the new trucks are nice. I have read all about them and they seem as if they will be a hit!!! Ford has been my best truck yet ( I can get the gm discount from about 7 different people, I still buy ford ) 
For the gm lovers ,my brother just had to get rid of his 04 duramax. It had three turbos in the first year and the trans strarted freaking out!!! Wouldn't go into reverse when it was cold, then it got stuck in first gear. All elecrical problems. It spent more time in the shop than any thing we have ever owned. After 6 trips to the dealer they still couldn't fix the trans!!! He is now driving an 06 2500 gasser, lost his a** on the stupid diesel. He bought another gm becasue they offered him more in trade than ford would. The dealer's that were trying to fix it wouldn't take it on trade ( Yet they said there was nothing wrong with it !!! )
Oh yeah lets race in reverse!!!! I bet mines faster in 4 low!!!! LOL !!!!
I really don't care what people drive, if it works for you that is all that matters! I just can't stand how people have to try and point out flaws in someone else equipment!!! It doesn't make your truck any better . Time will tell how this new ford will stack up!!!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

The 6.4 is a great motor I will get one in a few years once I see how it goes...I love my 6.0, have not had one problem with it and wouldnt trade it for the world! The new super duty is one bad ass truck! my next truck will be a FORD.....wesport


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Who the he!! cares how the other trucks compare. Let's just read about how a new one drives. If you need to vent about how crappy a brand is then go outside and yell to your hearts content.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

does anybody know what kind of price difference there is in ultra low sulphar diesel and regaular diesel


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

Lawns & More;364061 said:


> You have to be mental to think you'll save money on maintaining your jap crap.
> I have had one and changing your tran fluid every 15k miles, gear oil every 20k miles,
> oh ya There extended coolant the great toyota red every 25k miles.
> Lashing your vavles evry 50-60k miles, the transmission every 30Kmiles which arent stocked in the USA.
> ...


I had a toyota with over 200k miles on it, original transmission.
3 timing belts as maintance, one alternator.
one water pump as maintaince when I changed one of the timing belts.

one set of valve cover gaskets.

3 sets of plugs

3 coolant changes.

pretty damm good if you ask me?
I cant for the life of me figure out how you can have a car in its 2nd year and have to spend $7000 out of pocket? Elaborate please?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Just got the new issue of My Ford Owners Magazine. ( it is a thing they have been sending every few months since I bought my first ford ) The new 450 pulls 24,500 w/ 6 speed manual or auto w/ 4:88 gears and the 6.4. They are claiming 6,120 for cargo capacity. My 350 would break in two with that kind of weight!!! The gas engines are the same as 07. The new stacked head light are supposed to reduce road glare. The 450 with the front flares looks pretty tough!!! I am going to have to let the regular frontend grow on me! The only thing that I really think is silly is the step that folds out of the tailgate. I know it might be nice, but it seems a bit too yuppie to me! I guess I am used to climbing up into my truck the old way. Any way these trucks look pretty good!!! Wonder when my dealer is going to get one?


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*New 2008 Ford F 350 6.4*

On Monday I Took Out The New 2008 Ford F 350 I Am Wateing For Mine To Come In Wow What A Sweet Truck The The 6.4 Is Really Nice The Inside Is Really Nice To I Just Hope The New 6.4 Works Out Ok Mine Will Be A 2008 F 350 Short Bed 6.4 Psd King Ranch So Guys Go Take One Out And Get Back To Me And Tell Me What You Think Of It


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, lots of opinions in here... I have owned all three of the late model trucks since 2005. Had problems with every one of them. Some more extreme than others, but thats in another thread that I don't want to be repeating. lol. Anyways, I'm glad you liked the new Ford, and I'm hoping they do well, as does Chevy and Dodge. It's too bad all these new emissions came out on the diesels now, its gonna get a lot more expensive to own a new one. I think that those of us who purchased 05 and 06 model years are going to be sitting pretty when it comes to resale value. I have heard some very scary rumors about what kind of maintenance costs COULD be associated with ALL of the new diesels. I haven't had a chance to look into the new ford all that well, but does it too come with a 6 speed auto? Chevy hit a grandslam when they started doing that, which is pretty obvious because Dodge followed right behind for 07. IMO power is pretty much a wash anymore. Everyone is making at least 330hp and 600 lb/ft of torque which is plenty for most of us when talking about a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. My main comparison now would be looking at reliability (not just in the drivetrain, but in the WHOLE truck...that means you chevy and dodge guys too) warranties, and of course price. Its going to be an interesting 2 or 3 years since all three manufacturers are showing new engine and driveline combos. For the most part I guess everyone makes a decent truck, and all of them let some slip out that are not quite up to par... thats just the luck of the draw, I'm not saying its right or acceptable, but just the way it is. I have bought my last fullsize pickup for a while, but will be looking at mostly 350-450 size dumps in the next few years. can't say that I'll be looking for anything later than a used 06 until we see how the new emissions engines work out.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

LINY Rob;365800 said:


> I had a toyota with over 200k miles on it, original transmission.
> 3 timing belts as maintance, one alternator.
> one water pump as maintaince when I changed one of the timing belts.
> 
> ...


Pretty lucky if you ask me.

There is one bad story for every good one.. My good friend had a Camry with 35K, 1 year and 1K left on the factory warranty. Had every oil and filter receipt, but not from a Toyota dealer. Engine seized up because of sludge ( common in the Camry's and Turbo VW's- check the net). Toyota refused to pay for it. Told him "how do we know you didn't buy the oil and just put it in your garage"?.

Don't hear that one on the how dependable the Foreign stuff is adds.

Buy the way my father has the turbo VW I speak of. His car has every recommended service done at VW. All maintenance / oil changes done before they are due. His Engine still sludged up at 50K and VW covered it only for a new oil pump, that's it. They wouldn't tear it down for him. VW has not sent out notices to owners to switch to Synthetic oil because they would admit guilt of not recommending that oil from day one for the many who have had problems not covered. If you change you own oil just like Toyota they will not cover a sludged engine. VW has since sent recommendation only to all dealers to use synthetic oil in the Turbo cars.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I wish we could all just get along! Seriously guys lets think about what where saying here. If you like chevy and have been a bow tie guy from the time you where knee high to a grass hopper good for you, or if you like the cummapart thats great also, me personally i love ford trucks and all ways will as long as you can push the snow you need to with what you have don't knock someone for trying to help us out and giving the rest of us some feed back on test drive lets act our age not the size of our blades

Rhino Co. Kirkuk, Iraq
Camp Warrior
8-31-04


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

dfdsuperduty;367360 said:


> I wish we could all just get along! Seriously guys lets think about what where saying here. If you like chevy and have been a bow tie guy from the time you where knee high to a grass hopper good for you, or if you like the cummapart thats great also, me personally i love ford trucks and all ways will as long as you can push the snow you need to with what you have don't knock someone for trying to help us out and giving the rest of us some feed back on test drive lets act our age not the size of our blades
> 
> Rhino Co. Kirkuk, Iraq
> Camp Warrior
> 8-31-04


You're right, I'm sorry. It just that he seam more excited and knock other trucks bragging how good he thought the new one was. And I felt he didn't have all his facts strait.
But you may have kicked a bee hive with the cummapart thing. lol


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Just pick this one up today. SWEET!!!


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

that super duty looks bad a ss!

yaz- the toyota im talking about WAS a camry, actually it was a lexus- same thing engine wise though.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

dodgeguy99;365780 said:


> does anybody know what kind of price difference there is in ultra low sulphar diesel and regaular diesel


not really any more or less. acording to what i have read we have been using it at the pumps far before jan1 2007. we were probably pumping it last summer and didn't know it.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

pcs;367435 said:


> Just pick this one up today. SWEET!!!


Very nice and Congratulations. Good luck with it. Seriously I hope it the most dependable truck Ford ever made.

I hope the new 07 GM's are awesome as well.

We can build a better truck then the rest of the world, I'm sure we can.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Just in case anyone missed it .. 



37,400, most still at dealers, affected — no one injured over defect

Updated: 5:22 p.m. ET March 21, 2007
WASHINGTON - Ford Motor Co. on Wednesday told dealers to temporarily stop selling certain 2008 F-series Super Duty diesel pickups after receiving reports of flames shooting out of the vehicle’s tailpipe.

Ford said it was recalling 37,400 F-Series Super Duty trucks with 6.4-liter diesel engines. The majority of the pickups — 29,000 — were still on dealer lots, the automaker said.

Ford spokesman Dan Jarvis said it received three reports of flames coming from the truck’s tailpipe, caused by leaking fuel that ignited in the exhaust system’s diesel particulate filter near the tailpipe.


“It’s really something that we noticed early on and we’re moving swiftly to fix the problem,” Jarvis said.

There have been no injuries or vehicle fires connected to the recall. There has been one report of a grass fire in Texas that was quickly extinguished, he said.

Jarvis said the flames could only occur in engines with leaking fluids, which he said was very rare. Two of the complaints involved leaking fuel injectors and the other involved leaks coming from a crack in the turbocharger shaft.

The automaker will have dealers upgrade software for the powertrain control module, which will power down the engine under higher-than-expected temperatures in the diesel particulate filter. Similar software updates will take place at the Louisville, Ky., plant where the trucks are built.

Jarvis said the stop sale order should only last a few days as dealers reprogram the software. Owners of the remaining 8,400 trucks will be notified about the recall in early April and will be able to have the software upgrade at no charge.

In a separate action, fewer than 10,000 of the trucks will have the battery cable rerouted to avoid chafing against a shield in the engine compartment that prevents water and mud from getting into the engine.

Ford said the recall does not affect gasoline-powered pickups or those with 6.0-liter or 7.3-liter diesel engines.


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

Here we go already


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

ha ha at least Ford made it a couple months before having problems


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Better yet,Ford is owning up to...*

Better yet ,Ford is owning up to the problems and will fix them...
My biggest complaint with ALL the Auto manufactures is when they try and brush a problem under the carpet if you will.
That is one nice looking truck...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

thats really cool, ive always wanted flames to be able to shoot out of my tailpipe! and now its a standard option from the factory?! SWEET!

on the other hand, i hope no injuries result and I must admit that this is already a bad sign. But hey, hopefully its the only hicup and it turns out to be the best truck on road, just like my 7.3


----------



## 93CobraCPR (Oct 7, 2004)

Remember toyota money goes over sea!!!
I wish people realize we need to support American OWNED business'.


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

just took one out for a spin. Not bad. Not bad. Personally I think it's to nice of a truck to being plowing snow with and get in an out of your truck with salty boots. If i had a boat or big a&& camper trailer, I wouldn't hesitate to order one.

One other thing -- the goddam water/fuel drain plug is still mounted on the goddam frame rail. If anyone has had to crawl under in crap slushy conditions you'll know what I am getting at.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I only read a few pages.

Thats awsome you like the truck, please go buy one because the big 3 are hurting.

- We'll its more like the big two now since Diamler Chrysler is 51% owned by the Germans. 
- A truck being made in america (Toyota) does not make it american when all the profits go back to some guy in Japan.
- I dont want a truck that is so high up, I dont like my f350 because I have ripped several pairs of pants having to "jump up into it".
- I like a loud diesel, but thats just me.

To each their own, but as long as its an american car company I could careless what you buy. I just cant stand the people buying forgin cars. What a great way to support our country. If you people didnt buy foreign cars, they wouldnt be building them here and the big 3 would still be the big three they used to be. Hell back in the day, at 18 you could go to work for the big three and be a middle class citizen overnight. Now you need a freakin PHd to work at McDonalds(over exadurating), its pathetic, I know guys who have graduated from UofM and such and cant find a job. 
*
Thanks all you people who buy Foreign and dont support your own country, please keep screwing your fellow americans and grandkids out of job!!!.*

Anyway, they look sharp and if you dont buy a ford, atleast by a Chevy or Dodge.


----------

